# profiwin [...]



## mr.x (13 März 2007)

hallo
ich hab ein prob. ich habe mich bei profiwin mal angemeldet, glaub ich zu mind .
so sicher bin ich mir aber nicht  und jezt hab ich eine mahnung bekommen. das ich 65 euro zahlen mus und ein 2jahes vertrag, bei den habe. bankdaten oder so hab ich natürlich net angegeben,das mach ich nirgend`s wo .  ich habe schon  2emails, dahingeschrieben , zurück kamm nur ,das ich die agb`s akzeptiert hab und das zahlen solle. ich weis jetz net wie ich mich verhalten soll, so richtig könn die mir was ,wenn ich die einfach nur ignoriere ? oder mus ich jetz echt 2jahre lang ,5euro in monat an den zahlen .... echt zum [...] das ist [...] pur.

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2007)

*AW: profiwin [...]*

Probleme mit Profiwin werden bereits > HIER < z. B. diskutiert.

Du schreibst, dass du dich dort wissentlich angemeldet hast, schreibst aber auch, dass du nie Bankdaten angibst. Warum hast du den Preis oberhalb der Daten nicht wahr genommen und welche Daten hast du sonst (wenn nicht deine) auf der Folgeseite eingetippt? Wie alt bist du?


----------



## technofreak (13 März 2007)

*AW: profiwin [...]*



Reducal schrieb:


> Probleme mit Profiwin werden bereits > HIER < z. B. diskutiert.


Thread geschlossen. Bitte nach Anmeldung im vorhandenen  Thread fortsetzen


----------

